# sexing



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

I posted yesterday about my new rat in the behavior forum because he wasn't accepting my treats probably because he's still nervous. I got a second rat today so he would be happier, they're in seperate cages but I noticed that the new rat's testicles are very prominent which led me to hold them up one at a time and really compare.

The origianl rat was sold to me as a male but the difference seems rather drastic. I wish I had a camera so I could post a picture, but from the pictures I've looked at online, I really can't tell what sex my first rat is. I can't see any nipples cause of the fur, but I don't seem to feel any either. And I don't really see any testicles either. 

So I really need to figure it out before I start introducing them.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=18&cat=1804&articleid=2584 

I like this site, another thing you can do is look for nipples because male rats don't have nipples. *


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

furred babies sexed by the anogenital method;

female - small space between her genitals and her anus








male - much bigger distance between genitals and anus (scrotum develops there)


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

right but the obvious male is already pretty developed so I don't have a decent comparison


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Definitely keep them apart until you're sure. How old is your older rattie? If it's older than 5 weeks or so you should definitely be able to see testes...


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

yes the newer one must be older because he is quite obviously a male, but the original is either female or a male too young to tell. so this is just turning into a giant pain because i cant really get back to the pet place or to a vet in the immediate future to sex them definetly. im trying to find a camera today so if I do ill post pictures of them and you guys can do all the work for me.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you get them both from a pet store? They should both be old enough to tell at this point. :?


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

yes, but different stores which i couldnt really help. and yes this is why i think im in trouble


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As long as they're separate and haven't met each other you should be safe for the moment, but you will have to decide if you're returning the boy, neutering the boy, or keeping them separate (with friends...) :?


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

this is the best picture i could get, i tried taking like 10 pictures while holding her/him up in the air looking at the belly, but they would NOT stay still, so I hope this is enough?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is a girl


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

just as a i feared
but i found out i can go back and exchange the male I got for a female, so I guess Im gonna have 2 females instead.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like a girl to me. Looks like it's decision time.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha, we posted at the same time!

Good, your rattie will have a friend.


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks for all the help, ill try to put up pictures when i finally put them together in the big cage i got them


----------

